# Rest In Peace, Cheddar



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheddar passed away on 16 October, 2011, at approximately 9.00am. She was found in her bed shortly after death, just a little too late for anything to be done. She had suffered from severe pneumonia for several weeks and finally couldn't fight it anymore. The antibiotics did not work as well as they should have and she didn't quite make it to her next vet visit. Her last weeks were very difficult, as she had difficulties breathing, lost a lot of weight, and eventually grew quite weak. She was two years old and I like to think that she had the best life I could've given her. She was much loved and her sisters Dolly and Little Miss Fast, myself, and the rest of the family will miss her greatly.

From the time she came into my care on about 15 February 2009, she was lovely, sweet and full of personality. When she was small, we affectionately referred to her as a "personal trainer" because she was always so active and had plenty of fun. Always the smallest of the bunch, she grew into a beautiful, slim rat with a shiny coat and bright eyes. Her unique stripe made her the easiest to recognise out of all of our female rats. She brought me and everyone around her so much joy. She had such a cute little face and was usually willing to give a quick kiss and cuddle before she went running off to explore something else. She went through a surgery to remove a mammary tumour and recovered wonderfully, she was always a fighter. And she kept her sisters company through many hard times as well. She was Dolly's best friend and a loving companion to Little Miss Fast and, earlier in her life, Beanbag. Out of all of them, she was the nicest to her buddy Werewolf, even when he was a bit pushy. She was the friendliest little rat I've ever met, and her adorable antics brought smiles to my face. I remember her ripping up any piece of paper she could find and dragging it into her clubhouse to make a nest. She was brave and inquisitive, rarely missing the opportunity to run around and explore the house. When she got sick, she would make her way over to me, settle down in my lap or on my shoulder, and just rest there. It was so sweet that she just wanted to sit with me, but heartbreaking at the same time that I didn't have more time to give her the attention she deserved. 

She was my first rat and I loved her so much. I will forever regret not spending more time with her, and for not acting faster to save her. But I am also greatful just to have known her. She was such a close friend and family member. I miss her more than anything, and will never stop wishing she was still here. 

Rest peacefully, Cheddar, 2009-2011.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

That's a lovely eulogy. I am sorry for you loss, it's never easy saying goodbye.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you so much 1a1a, your support means a lot.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.  She sounds like she was a wonderful girl, and what you wrote is incredibly touching. RIP cheddar.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Kinsey, she really was an amazing individual. It feels like she has been gone so long already but it hasn't even been a week yet.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a link to a video that I made for her, if anyone is interested: http://youtu.be/-0dFm9xrCNw


----------

